# ? Cannondale Bad Girl 1



## whiff (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey all- trying to get back into some biking & REI has the 2013 cannondale bad girl 1 20% off. Anyone tried this bike. Not looking for single track bike just wide dirt roads & paved road. Also 5'8" with 33" inseam will a tall be large enough for me?

Thanks to all for any advise before I drop my hard earned pennies


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Those are nice bikes, but for me the 28c tires are a bit skinny for dirt roads that are not meticulously groomed. It can be done but you'll have to slow down in the rough/loose spots compared to a beefier tire. Even 32c would be a significant improvement on dirt roads. You could ask if wider tires are compatible with the frame. 

I'd prefer the looks of the Bad Boy, if it fit. I guess the odd frame of the Bad Girls is designed for more standover clearance, but it's lines are not as pleasing to my eye.


----------

